# Best compact zoom camera for up to £200



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm looking for a new compact camera to take on holiday budget up to £200

Been looking at a few in currys but when you read reviews on the net there is something wrong with everything !

Has anyone bought anything recently you can recommend please

Been having a look at these but there is just so much choice

http://reviews.cnet.co.uk/compact-digital-cameras/samsung-wb150f-review-50007386/
Or
http://reviews.cnet.co.uk/compact-digital-cameras/samsung-wb150f-review-50007386/


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Man thanks for all the responses 

Well Ive narrowed my search down to a Sony Hx9v

Anyone got one ?

http://www.photographyblog.com/reviews/sony_cybershot_dsc_hx9v_review/conclusion/


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Try this site - I've always found DPReview to be very reliable. I've owned Sony compacts in the past and they wouldn't be my choice now, I think Canon take a lot of beating, but as I've used Canon since the late seventies I could be said to be a tad biased.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

The Panasonic TZ range usually get great reviews and I am very happy with the TZ9 I bought a while ago for £170.

Alan W


----------



## howie parks (Jun 5, 2006)

nikon S8000, bought one on the bay for £45!! love it!


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Have a look at these two 

The Canon Powershot SX230 HS and Nikon Coolpix S9100

Just in your price range


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

cleancar said:


> Man thanks for all the responses
> 
> Well Ive narrowed my search down to a Sony Hx9v
> 
> ...


I bought one a while ago and its great. Got loads of good reviews too. :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=249386

Someone else asked here - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=257085


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

donnyboy said:


> I bought one a while ago and its great. Got loads of good reviews too. :thumb:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=249386
> 
> Someone else asked here - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=257085


Many thanks for the links , the reviews are very good but all the photography nuts slate it for over exposing photos and saying the flash is just too bright
How do you find your pics ? Also does the pop up flash annoy you ? 
Had a look at it in currys tonight, it's a bit chunky and heavy but I suppose you can't have it all, I think I'm still going to get it .


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

The camera woks well in low light, so you don't always need a flash. It is abit heavier, but has a metal body so maybe abit sturdier than the others.

The flash position isn't great, but you can still hold the edge next the flash, or hold the camera different way.

I bought it for going on holiday, so haven't taken may pics so far.

What about the new TZ30 @ £299 - Panasonic DMC-TZ30EB-K Compact Camera - Black 3 inch: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

donnyboy said:


> The camera woks well in low light, so you don't always need a flash. It is abit heavier, but has a metal body so maybe abit sturdier than the others.
> 
> The flash position isn't great, but you can still hold the edge next the flash, or hold the camera different way.
> 
> ...


Yeah that's I nice camera but a bit more than I wanted to pay , think I'm going to buy the sony tomoz


----------

